# Please help me to decide CISCO or JAVA



## teito_klein (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi everyone. Luckily our school offer us to tracks to decide. Whether Java track or CISCO track. I am in a mode of deciding what track am i going to take for future certification. Can you please post your comment on this thread on what is the more in demand between the two so that i will be update on what is the trend in the industry . Thank you very much for the replies! :wink:


----------



## teito_klein (Feb 26, 2010)

Bump Please!


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Do what you like. If you want to work with hardware and do networking, go with CISCO. If you want to do programming and have a desk job, do JAVA.


----------

